# Need some pictures of horses in action



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You could also hit up google for images.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's what I got for ya! They are the best I have for horses in action. I'm sorry if they won't work.









































Hope one of 'em works! I draw too, but I don't have time to draw these.


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures I will draw one of yours


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

here is one!
Crescent


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Some Hershey for you:


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I only have ones with me riding... sorry if you can't use them.


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> I only have ones with me riding... sorry if you can't use them.
> View attachment 114198
> 
> 
> ...




OH MY this is what I was looking for!!!!! Thanks so much! I will post pics when I am done drawing one of them:lol:


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

This is Ned


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

amg800 said:


> OH MY this is what I was looking for!!!!! Thanks so much! I will post pics when I am done drawing one of them:lol:


haha, cool! Glad I could help!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's one of my horse and I landing on a jump


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Some of Brock trotting:





























Legs are a bit hidden on that last one...


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Phar Lap is just walking but he looks like he is trotting.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> You could also hit up google for images.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, google is not recommended for finding reference photos. Google doesn't _own_ the photos that its searches put out. Most sites containing the photos that google finds have copyright statements on them and using those images for anything (be it personal use, commercial use, reference photographs, etc) would be considered copyright infringement unless otherwise stated, and if the person using those photos was discovered the owner of the photographs would be able to take legal action if they so desired. That is why I always search for stock photographs with creative commons licenses on Flickr and Deviantart.

On topic, I don't have any great action shots of my boy...he's a lazy butt.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Actually, google is not recommended for finding reference photos. Google doesn't _own_ the photos that its searches put out. Most sites containing the photos that google finds have copyright statements on them and using those images for anything (be it personal use, commercial use, reference photographs, etc) would be considered copyright infringement unless otherwise stated, and if the person using those photos was discovered the owner of the photographs would be able to take legal action if they so desired. That is why I always search for stock photographs with creative commons licenses on Flickr and Deviantart.
> 
> On topic, I don't have any great action shots of my boy...he's a lazy butt.


Reno, you are allowed to use reference photos as references for personal use without permission, the problem is if you distribute your drawing (either commercially or non-commercially). So you can definitely Google any images and use them for practice. You can also get inspiration from a photograph and create an artwork for distribution, so long as the new artwork is substantially different from the original (e.g. combining multiple photographs, changing angles, making substantial changes to the light on the subject, changing the background and generally making it different enough from the original so that they no longer bear strong resemblance).

Back when I had time and a life and all I used to draw horses a lot. Some of them would be from imagination or life sketches but I also drew from copyrighted photos. Drawing straight from a photo can be a bit easy and boring so what I did was imagined the horse in the same moment but from another angle (e.g. if it was galloping right to left I imagined it coming on a 45 degree angle left to right toward me). Or I'd imagine what the horse would have looked like a split second later in the stride, or with a rider aboard. These were all great exercises for me and improved my drawing from imagination no end, so I no longer need a reference photo to draw a horse.


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Here are a few I took...
the rest (which you're welcome to use) are in my gallery here: Dottie Freburger Photography


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

When it comes to Google... I don't muss with it. A lot of artists want to show off their work on-line. Let one huffy photographer find that and wha-BAM, you find yourself in a bind.

When in doubt -- *locate & ask the photographer.* I've gotten permission from several "snob photographers" because I took the time out to write out an e-mail explaining how I found their website and what I'd like to use the photographs for (_never_ for work I'm going to sell).


OP: Here are some images on my behalf. 

Cheesin'


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok so I have been SUPER busy so I haven't been able to start drawing any yet but I will probably start working on one tonight!  HOPEFULLY!:-|


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> I only have ones with me riding... sorry if you can't use them.
> View attachment 114198
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so I started on the one of your horse galloping! Here it is! I will post more pictures when I am about done


----------

